# Habersham/Banks Counties



## Woody (Sep 28, 2004)

Most of the Bucks have now shed their velvet. --- The summer coats are gone completely and they are slick as a mole.

The Bucks coming in to us now are coming from food sources. -- Even with buck sign present, most hunters are sticking with the food.

Lots of rubs showing up right now but it's probably due to the recent full moon making them a little frisky.

My only concern --- I don't think I've ever heard of so many deer being stuck this season and not recovered?? --- Don't know what the problem is with that? :


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2004)

*Banks county*

Seen a lot of does but I think the bucks have done shed thier antlers   as I have walked my ... and have yet to find a rub.

Stephens county I have only seen one doe up there but man kind at the turkey everywhere. I have not seen a rub there either.

Have not seen a rub in middle GA either.

So this confirms my therory that 
 THE BUCKS HAVE SHED THEIR ANTLERS EARLY


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 28, 2004)

*Banks*

J Seph,
What is your setup, where are you seeing the deer and what time of the day are you seeing the movement?  I have had many setups so far and have seen very few deer.

Info Appreciated,

Eric


----------



## j_seph (Sep 28, 2004)

*Well*

the piece of land I hunt is on the hab/banks line so it is more or less mountainous the deer I have seen are not eating that many acorns they are running the sides of the ridges(skirting them) but I am sitting in hardwoods and they are running the edge of some thick cover I did see one eating leaves and they would go into this cover SAT and stay there for 20+ minutes.
Friday evening AT 6:30-7 P.M.
Saturday evening 5:30
none in the morning
I could kill one of these does but they are heading to a lurel thicket on the side of the hill and it is straight down


----------



## UGA hunter (Sep 28, 2004)

*Stephens County*

Saw 2 rubs but no deer going out one time. Anyone else hunting Stephens?


----------



## ssmith (Sep 29, 2004)

Had a nice four pointer sparring with another smaller buck in my back yard in banks county-enjoyed watching them-many does around


----------



## Woody (Oct 7, 2004)

Bucks are starting to play out their role.

Beginning to see some running sign so a few of the older Does must be smelling up the woods.  

Talked to a Hunter today that had a buck bust into his food plot and cut a Doe out of the group she was in.

If any breeding class Bucks are still running together -- separation should happen very soon.


----------



## ssmith (Oct 11, 2004)

had a five pt -four pt -spike and five does in backyard last week in banks county- got a few persmimmons left that they are feeding on-plenty of acorns everywhere in woods at my place


----------

